# Brostrom-gould procedure



## FBETHUNE (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello, can anyone assist me? We have 2 insurances that are disputing my code for the Brostrom-Gould procedure that the doctor performed. I coded it as 27698 but they insist that it is not a secondary procedure. Doctor indicates that the patient has had long standing ankle instability due to an ankle sprain 20 years ago and that's the reason for this procedure. 










Can someone help?


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 25, 2018)

*I would look at your diagnosis code*

Code 27698 is for a secondary or "delayed" repair of a collateral ligament (ATFL).

I would check your diagnosis code that you are using.


----------

